# Is a longer range really the way to go?



## joshkeast (Aug 31, 2011)

Personally I like the longer shots. My club has a few a year and 35/40 targets I use my 20 pin on. I like the challenge of estimating the longer ranges and then pulling off those shots. My friends and I will purposely make it tougher, either longer range or threading the needle between some trees, taking the shot off your knees, just so we can mix it up. I shoot about a 350 average but I think if I just followed the rules and shot from the hunter class stake every time I could be shooting 380-400's. One of my favorite targets is a 60 yard elk at the very end. I say, quit complaining, don't worry about your score, and just have fun with it and gain the real world experience of taking longer shots.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Angler62002 said:


> I just shot in our state IBO tournament....it was poorly set up in my opinion...I usually don’t complain much but this was pretty bad in my opinion...I shot hunter class and given I was having one of those off days.....you could have changed the color of my flag to green (mbr) and on most shots I would not have thought any different...I guess that they thought that long is better...I know if they are within the 35 approx +3% it’s ok but when you shoot one for around 32 and get a 5 low and just did hit the target and the shot felt good, I think they need to set the flags with a range finder next time......and it wasn’t me another guy shot same class and one target he shot with his 40 yd pin at an arrow at the bottom of the 10 ring and expected it to hit high and he ran his shaft down the other one...and another guy in the same group shot it for 40 and got an 11...now 35+3% gets you 36.05 not 40 or shouldn’t be anyway...I understand getting a 37 yarder mixed in there but that is bad....I said something to the guys in the club house about it and I don’t guess anything was done...on the first 15 I shot 1 target for under 30...most were around a 33 yd average....maybe I just need to quit complaining and just shoot but I wasn’t the only one who was discouraged with the set up...Oh yea out of 91 shooters total only 5 were 300 and up, does that sound right?...let’s hear your thoughts if you don’t mind..Thanks


Everyones got the same course brother! The club should stay within the max yardages, but everyone had the same shots as you.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Everyones got the same course brother! The club should stay within the max yardages, but everyone had the same shots as you.


Maybe the same shots but not the same chance. Think about it. If you are the first one up in you group on a target thats not supposed to be over 35 yds and you shoot it for that and get a 5 low. Thats not the same chances as everyone else if the other guys in your group are paying attention. You get a guy or 2 in your group shoot low on a long target then the rest of the guys are gonna add yardage so they dont drop out. 
So I have to agree with Angler. If you have a mx distance in a class then it should be set that way. Regardless of what people think ( well bud everyone else in your class had the same shot ) is wrong. Maybe same shot but not the same chance. 
Jame


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't mind if every target is at max range, but like mentioned above if there are targets 5+ yards over your max then something is wrong. Of course if there are targets way past my max then it at least gives me an excuse for a low score.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Jame said:


> Maybe the same shots but not the same chance. Think about it. If you are the first one up in you group on a target thats not supposed to be over 35 yds and you shoot it for that and get a 5 low. Thats not the same chances as everyone else if the other guys in your group are paying attention. You get a guy or 2 in your group shoot low on a long target then the rest of the guys are gonna add yardage so they dont drop out.
> So I have to agree with Angler. If you have a mx distance in a class then it should be set that way. Regardless of what people think ( well bud everyone else in your class had the same shot ) is wrong. Maybe same shot but not the same chance.
> Jame


I'd agree if you were shooting with guys you know and are good shots. In HC you might get paired up with guys shooting all over the board I never go off guys arrows until I'm sure they are in the game. This shouldn't happen at a State IBO shoot (targets over max yardages) . I've had lots of guys shoot IBO worlds tell me how long the course was and how many targets were over max, I shot those same courses and never went over my max settings. Shooting Pro or Semi you know most guys are going to be the yardage ballpark, I try to judge my yardage no matter what guys do in front of me. They could've shot for wrong yardage, dropped their arm, had a misalingment of some sort. I shoot my game, judge my yardage let everyone else worry about everyone else. I agree to disagree i guess. lol


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I can understand wanting an event organizer to keep within the mandated maximum range for your class, especially for a state or national shoot.

Am I the only one who thinks 35yds really isn't very far? Perhaps its just because I shoot NFAA 3D only (No IBO here) but I don't think we have a single class with the exception of the cubs or trad that shoot less than 50yds. What fun is it just doing chip-shots all day?

-Grant


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Isn't 3D about judging yardages? 
Everyone had to judge and make the same shots. 

Sounds like some actually judged the yardage and others used the Max yardage as a crutch. (figuring they were safe since that was the max.)

As for everyone having the same chance, they sure did. Everyone takes turns going first don't they? That gives everyone the same chance.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ranges in my state that set long courses all the time dont draw many shooters.

It ok on occasions but anyone who can set a deceiving range can make ever course tough but not long.

Average archers dont like coming home dissapointed. Mix it up like the ASA does at there national shoots. Nothing wrong with shots at all distances and Im including 20yrds.

Shot a couple of Oklahoma 3d that they thought 45 yrdsmax meant 35yrds and longer only and more toward the 40yrd mark.

Are state shoot they did a great job keeping it in and out and good challening range.
DB


DB


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Best advice I ever had was to shoot a target for what you see, not what "max yrds" read.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Ranges in my state that set long courses all the time dont draw many shooters.
> 
> It ok on occasions but anyone who can set a deceiving range can make ever course tough but not long.
> 
> ...



DB this is true in WV too. I typically set a tough range....just ask Logjamb and my shooter numbers have been dropping. I have started setting the targets closer to try to bring some shooters back but I am having a hard time changing the reputation of my range.

I was at the state championship this weekend in Huntington and I enjoyed the course. It was a very long course from the back peg but this was the State Championship right?? I can only remember one shot from the hunter stake that I thought was long but I really didn't pay attention to all of them. It was a wolf on target 4 or 5 I think. I thought the target was around 37 or 38 yards which is not rediculous in my opinion. I had a hunter class shooter in my group and he didn't complain about this shot or any of the others. From my peg the average was probably 43 yards. I had one shot at 35, 3 or 4 from 36 to 40 and the rest was from 40 to 50 with the majority being 42 or more.

It takes alot of work to set these ranges for us enjoy and I think the guys at Huntington Archery Club did a great job with the range. It was challenging and made you think which is the way a National or State Championship course should be. I also shoot the targets for what I think they are and not by what the max yardage is. Instead of complaining about the range, eventhough there were things you didn't like, you should thank the guys that worked on it. When you get alot of complaints it is very easy to throw your hands up and quit setting it up....I know I have been there. Our area doesn't have many ranges left so just be thankful you have somewhere to shoot.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

really, it wont help any of us to shoot cupcake courses, man up and shoot your bow, I have struggled as much as anybody but it aint going to help me to shoot cupcake courses, Larry is right on!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think the shots are out of line. The one 40 yarder on something advertised as 35 max is pushing it but that is one target. Those 37-38 yarders are to be expected. 

It is a yardage judging game. It was an IBO state. Did you expect them to be short?

As for 5 of 91 shooting up......that says something about the crowd. Making a range a little long won't beat the good archers. On the other hand, a skilled range setter doesn't need to stretch them out to whip your tail.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Courses don't have to be at max yardages to be tough or hard to score on. Using terrain, shadows and creative target placement will produce just as many "down" scores as ranges set at max yardages. This is of course is my opinion.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

outbackarcher said:


> DB this is true in WV too. I typically set a tough range....just ask Logjamb and my shooter numbers have been dropping. I have started setting the targets closer to try to bring some shooters back but I am having a hard time changing the reputation of my range.
> 
> I was at the state championship this weekend in Huntington and I enjoyed the course. It was a very long course from the back peg but this was the State Championship right?? I can only remember one shot from the hunter stake that I thought was long but I really didn't pay attention to all of them. It was a wolf on target 4 or 5 I think. I thought the target was around 37 or 38 yards which is not rediculous in my opinion. I had a hunter class shooter in my group and he didn't complain about this shot or any of the others. From my peg the average was probably 43 yards. I had one shot at 35, 3 or 4 from 36 to 40 and the rest was from 40 to 50 with the majority being 42 or more.
> 
> It takes alot of work to set these ranges for us enjoy and I think the guys at Huntington Archery Club did a great job with the range. It was challenging and made you think which is the way a National or State Championship course should be. I also shoot the targets for what I think they are and not by what the max yardage is. Instead of complaining about the range, eventhough there were things you didn't like, you should thank the guys that worked on it. When you get alot of complaints it is very easy to throw your hands up and quit setting it up....I know I have been there. Our area doesn't have many ranges left so just be thankful you have somewhere to shoot.


The facts are folks like to walk away with a good feeling. There not that many that like tough courses. I feel ranges make there bed, either you dont try and make them tough or you keep it soft and everyone regardless doesn't walk away with a bad feeling. Most of here are die hard archers and understand hard ranges. I personally hate very long courses myself. I train to shoot them but its honestly not enjoyable. I like to take away a ground and use trees and others ways to make a course tough. Whether you make them hard or softer everyone has to shoot the same stakes.
DB
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> really, it wont help any of us to shoot cupcake courses, man up and shoot your bow, I have struggled as much as anybody but it aint going to help me to shoot cupcake courses, Larry is right on!


You will find out what tough ranges get you. Low archer turn out. I can give you tough and not long. Done it the year I sit up Oklahoma State shoot. Only one archer shot up.
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

never said long DB, I set ranges myself, to me its not about how long or short but how I can hide yardage, I like to be challenged and I also like to shoot good but I have struggled most of the yr on short and long ranges. I dont like a range that is set with most targets real long I like to make the shooter move that slide bar up and down


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> Isn't 3D about judging yardages?
> Everyone had to judge and make the same shots.
> 
> Sounds like some actually judged the yardage and others used the Max yardage as a crutch. (figuring they were safe since that was the max.)
> ...


Disagree 100%. Its supposed to be as advertised. No different than getting a mail out saying all hunting equipment is 50% off and get there and its not. 

If the max is 35 with a 3% variance then keep it that way. I agree that 3d is a distance judging game but its also a use your brain game too. If 3 guys that are good shooters all hit low then add a yard or so to keep yourself from doing it. If the first person steps up and shoots a 5 low with there bow set on max and the next guy does the same then you bet I will add yardage. Its not fair that those guys had to go first and realize the animal is 40 and it cost them a 5. I can guarantee you that I have never shot a target for 55 yards at an ASA. I have 52 but thats the farthest. It really sucks when you drive that far to compete in a class that advertises max yardage as 35 and you shoot a target or 2 at 40. False advertisement. 

If I am shooting with 3 really good distance judgers and they have been shooting great all day I and so will everyone else in the pro class feed off where they hit on the target. If the first 2 guys shot low guess what I am adding yardage. More than likely we all are being fooled. Just have to be smart enough to add. If I have it on 49 yards and the first 2 guys hit low I am not leaving it on what the target looks like. Id soon to hit a 10 then an 8 low so I am adding atleast a yard. you have to be able to judge yardage ( many different ways to come up with one distance you feel is right ) and use your brain by queing off of everyone else's arrow.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

never read 3% variance on yardage only speed, but I hear this alot, as for myself I feel if I am setting up a range you might see a target 2 yrds over but that was on purpose


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

lots of folks setting ranges who do not shoot 3D every weekend, when you get to these ranges it shows, if you dont shoot alot of diff ranges how do you know what 3D shooters want and expect


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

3Dblackncamo said:


> never read 3% variance on yardage only speed, but I hear this alot, as for myself I feel if I am setting up a range you might see a target 2 yrds over but that was on purpose


I wont swear to it but I beleive thats ASA's rule. 

Im also not talking about just normal club shoots. I am talking about ibo, asa sanctioned events. State level or National level. I have set up shoots and advertised a certain distances and missed a stake or 2 and had a few yards to long but thats a club shoot. On my ASA qualifiers they were as advertised. 
Jame


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> never said long DB, I set ranges myself, to me its not about how long or short but how I can hide yardage, I like to be challenged and I also like to shoot good but I have struggled most of the yr on short and long ranges. I dont like a range that is set with most targets real long I like to make the shooter move that slide bar up and down


Totally agree.

My club here in my hometown was losing members once. Best thing we did was have a A, B and C class. Everyone wants to think they got a chance to win. It increased are memberships doubled and we was the go to range at that time. Persoanlly if I was owner of a range. I would keep ssoft for the more average guy and have a pro stake and say you want hard/long shoot the pro course.

I do not think clubs should set distances farther than the max distance and would not factor in shots farther. Even in the pro class when targets are set five yrds longer its the biggest complaint and should not happen with range finders today. I remeber all the pros complianing about a 55 yrd alligator across water in the wind at one IBO shoot. Thats insane to put archers in that kinda of shooting and is actually an Illegal shot. Many of the best shot fives and zeros.
DB


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> You will find out what tough ranges get you. Low archer turn out. I can give you tough and not long. Done it the year I sit up Oklahoma State shoot. Only one archer shot up.
> DB


DB around here people don't like tough. I don't use yardage to make my ranges difficult. I take away the ground, shoot across gullies, around hillsides, bad footing, the list goes on. Granted I am not scared to throw a 50 yarder in your face from the back peg but I don't kill you with yardage. I make it very deceiving and people don't like it. I have started paying attention to having good footing and making them easy to judge so people will come to shoot. 

The one thing I believe and that I tell people is that an archer don't have to shoot a high score he just has to shoot the highest score in his class. I don't care if I'm 20 up or 20 down if I win or place well in the shoot. Do the best you can do and try to make yourself better.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Honestly I dont shoot IBO. But have heard it from so many there set tougher and longer at most there national shoots. Often in dark holes and uphill and down hill. You just got plan for it if thats how they play the game.

When I shot pro class. I knew targets would be long and thats what we practiced for.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

outbackarcher said:


> DB around here people don't like tough. I don't use yardage to make my ranges difficult. I take away the ground, shoot across gullies, around hillsides, bad footing, the list goes on. Granted I am not scared to throw a 50 yarder in your face from the back peg but I don't kill you with yardage. I make it very deceiving and people don't like it. I have started paying attention to having good footing and making them easy to judge so people will come to shoot.
> 
> The one thing I believe and that I tell people is that an archer don't have to shoot a high score he just has to shoot the highest score in his class. I don't care if I'm 20 up or 20 down if I win or place well in the shoot. Do the best you can do and try to make yourself better.


Most including me dont walk away shooting down at a course have a feel good feeling. Have won qaulifiers and walked away knowing I shot bad. Im being honest its no fun for me to go shoot just for fun. Its the compitition and challenging myself to shoot well under pressure that makes archer fun. Indoor or 3d.
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

footing is a big thing, I like the Idea DB of having a Pro stake, A, B and so on but sometimes people just want you to make a class so they can win, But you have got to draw shooters to do well period, Larry, if it was not so far away I would shoot your range, me and dew will just have to make it in 12


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> footing is a big thing, I like the Idea DB of having a Pro stake, A, B and so on but sometimes people just want you to make a class so they can win, But you have got to draw shooters to do well period, Larry, if it was not so far away I would shoot your range, me and dew will just have to make it in 12


Sad but true and they don't care if its just a medal. That's all my club gives for a ten dollar entry fee. Why else would all these assc have so many classes? But honestly as long as it gets archers out there that fine with me. Every kid wins a medal at are club. Not 100% sure I like this. Todays youth its instantly reward for everthing and I didnt not grow up under that. Sometimes I feel it better to train and earn it.
DB
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i don't like long ranges...i hate losing arrows. :wink:


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sad but true and they don't care if its just a medal. That's all my club gives for a ten dollar entry fee. Why else would all these assc have so many classes? But honestly as long as it gets archers out there that fine with me. Every kid wins a medal at are club. Not 100% sure I like this. Todays youth its instantly reward for everthing and I didnt not grow up under that. Sometimes I feel it better to train and earn it.
> DB
> DB


That is sad, I think that our range does the same thing, I’m with you when I was growing up if we did not win or place in whatever we were playing either baseball or football or whatever it was we got nothing and that gave us the drive to practice harder...don’t get me wrong I did shoot bad but the extra long shots didn’t help....I may have over complained but I am going back to the same range next weekend for their memorial shoot 3 day shoot and you had better bet that I will not expect the 35 max I will shoot for what I judge and go on about it and I am going to practice that much harder...after being a professional athlete, it is discouraging not being the best and I typically try my best to be....thanks for all your input...just thought I’d like to hear what fellow AT people thought...thanks again
Tony


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

carlosii said:


> i don't like long ranges...i hate losing arrows. :wink:


but you have plenty of free time on your hands to build more


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

ibo rule on max yardage is for difference in range finders not to intentionally set targets longer. ibo state tourny should stick to rules. on the other hand i have set targets for ibo tournys and had people swear targets were over max.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

It's punishment for shooting a 35 max class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

The principle of 3D shoots is essentially training for the hunt, and it scores in a fashion thats equal for all.
Man, if you're complaining about shots at 40, dont bother coming to AZ.
We have 3 courses for most tourneys that range in difficulty from what i like to call "princess" courses to "oh my gawd" tough.
On the latter, expect at least 3 to be at least 80 yards, likely between 90 and 100 yds.
Average shot being about 50.
The best thing? Everyone goes out, shoots their best, and has a great time doing it!
Losing and or breaking arrows is part of hunting. Thats life.
Heck, come shoot with me. I'll give you some arrows to shoot so you dont squander yours.
Its all about the shoot!


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

zombiehitman said:


> The principle of 3D shoots is essentially training for the hunt, and it scores in a fashion thats equal for all.
> Man, if you're complaining about shots at 40, dont bother coming to AZ.
> We have 3 courses for most tourneys that range in difficulty from what i like to call "princess" courses to "oh my gawd" tough.
> On the latter, expect at least 3 to be at least 80 yards, likely between 90 and 100 yds.
> ...


Thats all good as long as everyone knows about it.Its when it is a stated max distance on a IBO sanctioned tournament and its set 5 yards to long. Thats what gripes people. It has nothing to do with a club shoot that has no max distance and people are just out shooting more for the fun of it instead of competing.
Jame


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

zombiehitman said:


> The principle of 3D shoots is essentially training for the hunt, and it scores in a fashion thats equal for all.
> Man, if you're complaining about shots at 40, dont bother coming to AZ.
> We have 3 courses for most tourneys that range in difficulty from what i like to call "princess" courses to "oh my gawd" tough.
> On the latter, expect at least 3 to be at least 80 yards, likely between 90 and 100 yds.
> ...


I love shooting long shots thats not my gripe...I have my bow set up for hunter class 35 yd max...im not set up for a fita field....so i guess that when you all go on the highway and the speed limit is 55mph and you decide to drive at 100mph and the cop pulls you over you tell him oh i know the rules but i am going to do my own thing.....this was a sanctioned event and there are rules and class maxes to go by that is my complaint...


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

IBO is known for setting long yardage, give asa a try lots of classes and very rare to see a target set over 2 yards adv. yardage
I know 1 pro that told me IBO would set gators beyond 52 yrds and football turkeys also-this is nonsense


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

3% at 50 yard max equates to 1.5 yards not 3 to 5 yards. I would be very careful about setting targets at max distance. You owe it to your shooters to be within spec, use a rangefinder to keep yourself honest while setting up a course. There is no substitute for experience when setting up a course. Some shooters use your 3D Tourney for hunting preparation and some will use it for practice to build skills for bigger tourneys. It can be difficult but you have to appeal to both to keep your attendance up. Keep everyone in mind while setting up the course and you will have happy shooters that return. I am not saying to make it easy, but make it fair and adhere to your own guidelines.


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

I shot this course with outbackarcher from the hunter peg, granted I didn't shoot that great (just a bad day), but I really didn't think it was all that bad. It was long I thought but judge the yardage and shoot it for what you see. It was my first IBO experience and I don't think it will chase me off. I didn't have a problem with the yardage just poor shooting. I shoot outback's range all the time, it is generally a tough shoot, if someone shoots up he had a good day not a lot of high scores. A tough shoot just makes you a better shooter in my opinion. Compare scores with what everyone else shot instead of just the number you shot. I like to shoot good and be competitive but its the overall experience for me. I'm there to have a good time, is'nt that why most of us started shooting in the first place. I agree with what was said about ranges, not enough of them. If all the guys that run them hear is complaing and having poor shooter turnout then they stop having shoots. Stop whining and support the local ranges or we will all be shooting in the back yard.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We could set the targets close if you want to double the entry fee to buy new kills. lain:


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> We could set the targets close if you want to double the entry fee to buy new kills. lain:


It has nothing to do with setting the targets close. Trust me I have my own range and know how much targets and inserts are. It has to do with not setting it over the advertised max distance.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> We could set the targets close if you want to double the entry fee to buy new kills. lain:


So honestly some clubs set targets as far away to save targets? I have always wondered about this. Sage most will not honestly admit to it when asked! I know for a fact my club does not do this. Pictures from Wagoner Archery I have posted will show this.
We have a 45 yrd max and I know there several targets under 30, quessing six out of 20. Maybe three pass 40yrds. I could go back and look and get an average.
DB


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> So honestly some clubs set targets as far away to save targets? I have always wondered about this. Sage most will not honestly admit to it when asked! I know for a fact my club does not do this. Pictures from Wagoner Archery I have posted will show this.
> We have a 45 yrd max and I know there several targets under 30, quessing six out of 20. Maybe three pass 40yrds. I could go back and look and get an average.
> DB


Yes this is a well known fact, it costs more money for clubs to put out a short target, penetration costs money.

I think tourneys should post a total yardage for each stake like golf courses posts total course length. This would also give an yardage based indication of difficulty.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

lknchoppers said:


> Yes this is a well known fact, it costs more money for clubs to put out a short target, penetration costs money.
> 
> I think tourneys should post a total yardage for each stake like golf courses posts total course length. This would also give an yardage based indication of difficulty.


That's a pretty interesting idea.

BTW, I have been setting mine a lot shorter lately, and still the scores are not too high. Lots of decieving shots. But the targets are taking a beating.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Actually, I have never seen in writing a 3% variance on range length from either ASA or IBO. What I have seen from both organizations are the words..............estimated max length. Now, how long the target gets set I guess would be based upon the person that sets the stakes, and how good their estimations are.....

We had a target at our club once that I reset. While out shooting it for fun my 52 yard setting went under the target....twice. With a max distance of 45 yards I felt it needed to be changed. We had in the past allowed 50 yards with big targets, but when 52 did not get there.....I went back and checked the yardage with the rangefinder of the guy who set the stakes, only to find his rangefinder set on meters, which would make 50 around 55 yards.....

The one rule I stick to though......if it looks over max shoot it for what you judge, don't be stubborn and just shoot it for max anyway. There is more scoring area high on most targets than there is low anyway.....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I know I don't range them when I set them. It is approximate and my judging may not be perfect. lain:

I think most people don't have time to range all the targets.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> So honestly some clubs set targets as far away to save targets? I have always wondered about this. Sage most will not honestly admit to it when asked! I know for a fact my club does not do this. Pictures from Wagoner Archery I have posted will show this.
> We have a 45 yrd max and I know there several targets under 30, quessing six out of 20. Maybe three pass 40yrds. I could go back and look and get an average.
> DB


DB, this is called target management, meaning its Tough!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Round here those that use target management are referred to as FOAM HUGGERS LOL


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Pretty late to have a state shoot this time of year.

State championship are before or right after the WORLDS.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Tmaziarz said:


> Pretty late to have a state shoot this time of year.
> 
> State championship are before or right after the WORLDS.


This is the same state that had their IBO State Tripple Crown on same weekend as the Georgia ASA National. IMO not very good for shooters that want to shoot both IBO and ASA. But I do think next year they are going to plan better.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Sage, I liked your course when I shot up there. The distances were fine at the qualifier and and state shoot. I think you are doing very well there, and I will be back.



sagecreek said:


> That's a pretty interesting idea.
> 
> BTW, I have been setting mine a lot shorter lately, and still the scores are not too high. Lots of decieving shots. But the targets are taking a beating.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I quit shooting 3D because everyone were looking for 300+fps and so to keep from having charge $25.00or$30.00 to shoot 20 targets everyone started stretching yardages to save the targets.
The ibo needs to impliment a speed limit just like the ASA except both need to reduce the speed to 260fps or less. That way the small clubs could afford to put out decent targets and still make a LITTLE money.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

dont look for ASA to change the speed limit, 280+12=3D


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Logjamb said:


> Round here those that use target management are referred to as FOAM HUGGERS LOL


I admit....I am a Foam Hugger!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

3Dblackncamo said:


> dont look for ASA to change the speed limit, 280+12=3D


I don't know but where I went to school 280+3% = 8.4 fps. I would have to protest your score if your bow is shooting 292fps.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

ramboarhunter said:


> I don't know but where I went to school 280+3% = 8.4 fps. I would have to protest your score if your bow is shooting 292fps.


you must shoot IBO


----------



## ktm926 (Nov 9, 2010)

I did shoot in Huntington the targets were jacked out there. It was a challange and I liked it. This was the state IBO Championship so I agree that there was no need to make it easy. Cowboy up, or go home and shoot in your backyard.


----------

